# Question About Blanks for Statesman



## smokinghole (May 30, 2013)

I want to make a Statesman using an M3 Black Lava blank.  The information on the website says that it requires a 7/8" x 5 1/2" blank, but the 7/8" Lava blank is only 5" long.  My question is, have any of you made a Statesman and does it really need a 5 1/2" long blank?

The instructions  say to cut each blank 1/4" longer than the tubes, so if I don't do that then my blank should be relatively close to the right length.  I might lose just a touch when I square them on the disk sander, but I haven't made a kit yet that is so sensitive to tube length that a 32nd or so is going to bother anything.


----------



## Crashmph (May 31, 2013)

from my experience, you will be fine.


----------



## tim self (May 31, 2013)

As long as your cut is true, you will be fine. Place the tubes beside the blank end to end and mark your cut that way.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 31, 2013)

Just get your hardware, take the tubes out and place them on the blank and see how much extra you have that will tell you how careful you need to be.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jun 29, 2013)

It might be a little close, but from my experience, if you are properly centered you won't have problems. Drilling on the lathe, slowly, helps.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 29, 2013)

2.05" @ 2.37" for tube sizes.  Use below document in the library, I keep a copy on my IPAD desktop and reference it all the time.

Domain not properly configured


----------

